# bad pet shops!



## lilacsatine (Jun 14, 2011)

I am just wanting to ask some advice from you all. I wandered into a local pet shop today and was appalled at the conditions they were keeping some their reptiles in. I spoke to the owners about some of my misgivings but, as you can imagine, was met with a pretty stern response.

Has anyone got any advice on how to procede on this?


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

you can inform the RSPCA center that is closest to you. i belive if they consider it a genuine concern they send round an inspector to check you claim. be worth a shot either way


----------



## lilacsatine (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Babble. Has anyone else reported a shop before? I was going to give more details in my post, but even typing the information just made me so angry and upset I stopped half way through. Very upsetting! grrrr!


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

when you go to them put it in writing what you saw and why the condition are not suitable. include the shop name and address and owners name if you can remember it. by taking the time to write a letter the RSPCA should take you a bit more seriously and not just think your having a moan.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Also reportit to the council that the shop falls under as they issue pet shops a licence to sell live goods etc, and if conditions are not upto standards they can prevoke the licence which means the shops shuts down untill conditions are met etc


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to speak to the pet shop licencing officer at the local council and outline your concerns ( without getting upset and emotional ) they`re ususally in the enviromental health dept.

they issue the licence to sell pets, they are the people with the power to investigate and either issue a notice to sort things or take it away if needed.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> you need to speak to the pet shop licencing officer at the local council and outline your concerns ( without getting upset and emotional ) they`re ususally in the enviromental health dept.
> 
> they issue the licence to sell pets, they are the people with the power to investigate and either issue a notice to sort things or take it away if needed.


+1 on this. I did this when I saw some seahorses that were emaciated in an aquatics shop and they dealt with it. They also check up on the shop at a later date. I believe that the shop is given a timescale to sort things out or they can have their licence taken away.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gotta love the 7 day improvement notice 

op, this the definatly the way to go, make the call, list your problems/issues without getting angry/upset and mention that you`re raised it with management.


----------



## lilacsatine (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks guys. I'll call the council first thing tomorrow & give them all the details. I'll write everything down this evening so I can go through it all calmly. very distressing to see any animal kept in these conditions.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

calms the key, a good rant might make you feel better but it wont help you put your point across.

:lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Also ask for feedback so you're not left wondering. :2thumb:


----------



## lilacsatine (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks PigglyWiggly! I'll do my best. I'm sure I can be cool in a crisis!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

lilacsatine said:


> Has anyone got any advice on how to procede on this?


You would need to contact their councils Environmental Health department and lodge a complaint. 
For best results I would go into the council offices yourself rather than do it on the phone.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You can email the council then they have all the information in writing. Probably easier than telephoning and hoping someone notes it all down.

They should follow it up fairly quickly.


----------

